# Probleme mit Citrix



## Alex_winf01 (1. Mai 2008)

Also der Kunde hat sich mit folgendem Problem bei mir gemeldet:

Er hat mein Jar-File auf einem Citrix-Terminalserver liegen. Es ist ein kleines Erfassungstool mit Datenbankanbindung an die H2-Datenbank. Der H2-Server läuft dabei auf einem anderen Server (also nicht auf dem Citrix-Terminalserver). Ist eigentlich kein Problem, weil ich dem Kunden eine kleine konfig.dat mitgegeben habe, wo die IP-Adresse des H2-Servers und die IP-Adresse gespeichert ist.

Nun sagt der Kunde, er kann das Jar-File öffnen, meldet sich an und lässt sich ein Datensatz anzeigen. Nun habe ich eine ScrollPane an der rechten Seite, da die GUI etwas größer ist. Sobald er runter oder raufscrollt, verschwinden die Anzeigen in den Textfeldern und den Auswahllisten. Sobald er das Programm schließt und wieder neu öffnet ist alles ok. Nur sobald er wieder scrollt, veschwinden die Werte aus den Textfeldern.

Woran kann das liegen, dass die Werte nicht angezeigt werden, sobald der Kunde scrollt?


----------



## Alex_winf01 (2. Mai 2008)

Kann mir keiner helfen? Hört sich irgendwie nach einem Darstellungsproblem an, oder?


----------



## The_S (2. Mai 2008)

Funktioniert das Scrollen wenn die Software nicht auf einem Citrix-Server liegt?


----------



## Alex_winf01 (2. Mai 2008)

Ja.


----------



## The_S (2. Mai 2008)

Kannst du testen, ob die Software korrekt direkt auf dem Server funktioniert? Also ohne Verbindung auf den Server, sondern direkt am Server? Und kannst du testen, ob die Software lokal auf dem Zielrechner ohne Citrix funktioniert?


----------



## maki (2. Mai 2008)

Was ist denn für eine Farbtiefe am ICA eingestellt?


----------



## Alex_winf01 (2. Mai 2008)

Also das Programm funktioniert solange der Kunde das Programm intern im Hause verwendet - also in der Hauptstelle. Dort greifen die User auch auf den Terminalserver mit Citrix zu. Das funzt. Nur sobald eine Außenstelle das Programm nutzt, treten die Probleme auf.

Programm funktioniert auch auf dem Zielrechner (ohne Citrix).


----------



## The_S (2. Mai 2008)

Hausintern funktioniert der Zugriff über Citrix, aber extern nicht mehr ???:L ... verwendet denn die Außenstelle den selben Client/identische Konfigurationen?


----------



## Alex_winf01 (2. Mai 2008)

Also ich glaub dem Kunden das nicht, dass es Hausintern funzt, aber in den Außenstellen nicht.

Nehmen wir mal an, es funzt Hausintern auch nicht. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## maki (2. Mai 2008)

Es macht für Citrix einen Unterschied ob etwas an einem schnellen (=internen) Netzwerk genutzt wird oder extern(sehr langsam), andere Caching erfahren werden verwendet, lässt sich im ICA konfigurieren.


----------



## tfa (2. Mai 2008)

Ist vielleicht die Clientinstallation in der Außenstelle kaputt? Einfach mal neu installieren lassen. Davor muss der alte Citrix-Client allerdings deinstalliert werden, drüberbügeln geht angeblich nicht. Wir haben hin und wieder solche Probleme. (BTW: Citrix ist Mist!).


----------



## Alex_winf01 (2. Mai 2008)

Also der Kunde behauptet stur, mein Programm wäre gar nicht Terminalserver-fähig. ???:L 

Also, ich habe eine ganz normale DB-Anwendung geschrieben, habe dem Kunden die H2-Datenbank mitgeliefert und eine kleine Konfig-Datei, wo IP-Adresse und Port drinnstehen. Der Systemadmin startet den Server und damit den Port. Der Anwender hat sein jar-File und greift vom Terminalserver auf die DB zu. Also für mich ist das eine ganz normale Client-Server-Anwendung.

Oder muss ich da was besonderes beachten? Weil eigentlich kann er das Programm starten und auch verwenden. Er kann neue Datensätze eingeben und auch sich anzeigen lassen sowie ändern. Nur sobald er scrollt, fangen die Probleme an. Dann funzt das mit der Darstellung nicht so ganz. ???:L


----------



## Alex_winf01 (2. Mai 2008)

@ all

Kann es sein, dass ein Java-Programm nicht Terminalserver-fähig ist? Also das ist wirklich nur eine einfache DB-Anwendung. Ich verwende eine normale GUI mit einer normalen DB-Anbindung, wie es hier im Forum beschrieben wird. Wenn ich das Programm bei uns im Unternehmen teste und auf den Server lege und dann mit meinem Client auf die DB zugreife funzt alles wunderbar (wir verwenden kein Citrix). ???:L


----------



## tfa (3. Mai 2008)

Aber es funktioniert doch hausintern über Terminalserver. Das heißt das Java-Programm läuft grundsätzlich über Citrix. (Wir setzen auch Citrix zum Betrieb unsere Java-Software ein, eine DB-Anwendung mit etlichen Scrollpanes.)
Auf wievielen externen Clients ist das Problem denn aufgetreten? Auf allen? Oder wurde es nur auf einem getestet?


----------



## Alex_winf01 (3. Mai 2008)

Das Problem ist bei allen Clients aufgetreten.

Ich glaube dem Kunden nicht, dass er hausintern mein Java-Programm auf einem Terminalserver installiert hat. Er hat es eine ganze Zeit auf einem anderen Server ohne Citrix laufen lassen. Das weiss ich zu 100%.

Jetzt mal angenommen, es läuft auch hausintern nicht auf einem Citrix-Server. Dazu meine Fragen:

1) Woran kann es liegen, dass es auf einem normalen Server ohne Citrix läuft, auf einem Terminalserver mit Citrix aber nicht?
2) Was muss ich denn programmiertechnisch bei einem Terminalerver besonderes beachten? Doch eigentlich nichts, oder?


----------



## Alex_winf01 (3. Mai 2008)

Kann mir da keiner helfen? Mal angenommen, es läuft nicht auf einem Citrix-Server, aber auf jedem anderen Server ohne Citrix. Was muss ich da von der Programmierung beachten?


----------



## tfa (4. Mai 2008)

Ich wüsste nicht, was man da noch beachten müsste, tut mir leid.


----------



## The_S (5. Mai 2008)

Ohne da Vorort zu sein bzw. man keine Möglichkeit hat sich selbst da ein Bild zu machen, sollte da eine Ferndiagnose über das Forum schwer sein ...


----------

